# It's gone! Long live the C63, but please, not with me.......



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

So after 10 months and only 5000 miles the C63 is gone. I'm a firm believer it's a naff £30k car with a £35k engine. Really not an enjoyable experience. I admit it had a fantastic v8 sound, but im sitting in the car, i can't hear it! So what next? I'm currently driving a new Lexus RX450h kindly lent to me by my father-in-law. Very comfortable indeed but questionable styling, poor fuel consumption and just rather boring.

So, i decided i would buy another Mercedes. I chose to look for an SL400 with a very specific specification. Then, after several weeks of searching, i found what i'd been looking for all along, I just hadn't realised how perfect it would be for me. I bought a LWB S350L AMG Line. Wow, just wow........... Maybe i'm just getting old but whoever screws these S classes together does a far better job than those that build the other ranges.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That looks very nice Duncan, we need to see more please, enjoy the car all the same :driver:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That looks very nice Duncan, we need to see more please, enjoy the car all the same :driver:


Think the pic is of the outgoing car SB?


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That looks very nice Duncan, we need to see more please, enjoy the car all the same :driver:


Here's some more of the C63. I shall post the S Class when i get it. I'm sure my choice and feelings will leave some divided.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

The S class really is a cut above, so I can appreciate why you changed.

Always been a fan of the C63 Coupe, but cant say I'm too fond of the estate...

Look forward to pics of the S-Class


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I always thought I quite liked the c63s until I sat in one. It didn't feel like itnlooked from the outside if you get my drift. I too have been in other mercs and thought hownwell thought out they were etc. Decent premium quality but I valeted one the other week, I don't know if it wa sjust thisnparticular one thatbwas badly looked after butit didn't feel premium like some othe rmercs ive valeted and detailed.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

It's rather sad your experience, but your cars is basically a upgraded c class with a special engine and some better trim really, But If you look at cars now the sharpens of the lines, the thinness of the steel and plastics, weight counts a lot, and a and c class cars are now the focus and mondeo 90's cars on pcp deals .The lower spec cars get the mpg figures from somewhere, then there is all the eu regulations, better not start on that.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No noise because of the Turbo's, a better exhaust may of proved worthwhile. But the standard C63 still sound better than all of its competitors.

N/A before it was better.

S Class may bore you, but great kit for wafting.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> S Class may bore you, but great kit for wafting.


It certainly doesn't bore me. Wafting, for me, is the way forward! I just can't understand how that 3.0 V6 diesel engine propels a 2.7 tonne car at the pace it does if required. It's the same engine that I had in my E350 convertible and yet the performance figures are the same! How's that?! Not only that, the mpg figures are better too at 46mpg versus 40mpg from the E350!


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

ibiza55 said:


> It's rather sad your experience, but your cars is basically a upgraded c class with a special engine and some better trim really, But If you look at cars now the sharpens of the lines, the thinness of the steel and plastics, weight counts a lot, and a and c class cars are now the focus and mondeo 90's cars on pcp deals .The lower spec cars get the mpg figures from somewhere, then there is all the eu regulations, better not start on that.


I totally get your mpg comment, until the dealership lent me the new model E220. I got 64mpg but, and here's the killer, i got 83mpg when trying to drive as efficiently as possible! Amazing. I did consider buying one. I had it for 2 weeks while the dealership were fannying around with the C63, it was the basic E220 SE with not a single extra and I started to fall in love with it.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

So what specific things did you not like about the C63 Duncan?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DuncanB said:


> Here's some more of the C63. I shall post the S Class when i get it. I'm sure my choice and feelings will leave some divided.


Sorry Duncan, I totally miss read the post, look forward to seeing your new car.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

SBM said:


> So what specific things did you not like about the C63 Duncan?


In all fairness the car was okay. I don't know what I was expecting for £65k. I don't think it was ever going to be for me. 10 years ago maybe. I just wanted to scratch an itch and own a powerful V8. I just jumped at the chance when it became available. So now I can tick it off! (I also did the throughly enjoyable complimentary AMG driver training at Brooklands)

I think the real issue with the car is my abysmal local Warrington Inchcape dealership. I was treated appallingly, especially by the totally and utterly incompetent workshop manager. I owned the car for 10 months and there was a 'creak' that drove me bonkers, During the 10 months they had the car 6 times to sort it but just kept dismantling the dashboard then handing me the car back. The last time was for 2 weeks and they had to involve Mercedes. The issue? The cross brace in the engine is connected to the top of the front suspension. The top of the suspension should be lubricated but it wasn't. The creaking noise was coming from the suspension and travelling down the cross brace. Sorted. Sadly it was all too late. Ownership experience ruined. I only did 5k miles because I hated driving it.

The good news is the S Class is right up my street and I have it booked in for a 3 day 'wheels off' detail. I've opted to go for the same finish I had applied to the C63 - Kamikaze Infinity Wax. I can't wait. In one week I've done a tenth of the total mileage I did in the C63. I'm getting old!

I was going to wait until the detail is done before uploading pics. Though I should take some before. It's booked in for the 20th.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

DuncanB said:


> So after 10 months and only 5000 miles the C63 is gone. I'm a firm believer it's a naff £30k car with a £35k engine.


But aren't most high powered saloons like this? Golf R is a 1.0tsi with better engine etc. M3/4 is a 3/4 series 318i with a better engine/suspensionetc

They're always basic cars pushed to their limit. If you want special then you buy a car that has no lesser model. 911, R8, AMG GT etc


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Maniac said:


> If you want special then you buy a car that has no lesser model. 911, R8, AMG GT etc


Is the 911 not just a Beetle with a bigger engine though? :lol: 

Good luck with the new car Duncan and look forward to some photos after the detailing. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Maniac said:


> But aren't most high powered saloons like this? Golf R is a 1.0tsi with better engine etc. M3/4 is a 3/4 series 318i with a better engine/suspensionetc
> 
> They're always basic cars pushed to their limit. If you want special then you buy a car that has no lesser model. 911, R8, AMG GT etc


Totally agree I am reluctant to admit. Very few cars have the added magic you expect from being the range topper.

E46 M3 had the magic, but in the main you are probably right.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Maniac said:


> But aren't most high powered saloons like this? Golf R is a 1.0tsi with better engine etc. M3/4 is a 3/4 series 318i with a better engine/suspensionetc
> 
> They're always basic cars pushed to their limit. If you want special then you buy a car that has no lesser model. 911, R8, AMG GT etc


Absolutely agree. Totally obvious really but I was blinded by desire. A desire that made for a rather expensive 10 months! Now i've gone all pipe and slippers and, boy, does it feel good.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I understand your change I did a similar swap although not to your standard. 
I went from a 360bhp Subaru to a c250 AMG sport estate and have never looked back. 

I disagree with a few comments tho, the c63 is not just a v8 in a c class it's a totally different experience, I was lucky enough to put one around a track and it's a beast of a car. 

Gonz.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

So i've decided to upload some pre-detail pics before it goes in next week for the full works! It currently has 700 miles of crap stuck to it. I'm just a bit fed up that due to its length it has to live outside. I always enjoyed getting into the other cars after they had been stored in the garage.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Look at that interior! Thats a cool car, I've always liked the big S Class. The old S63 AMG was a beast, understated enough too.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Look at that interior! Thats a cool car, I've always liked the big S Class. The old S63 AMG was a beast, understated enough too.


Thanks. I love the lighting. 9 different colours to choose from!

I like understated. My neighbour has the S63, sounds fantastic.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow the S class is stunning! Bet that is a lovely place to be sat in that interior


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice S Class Duncan, I love the touches on the new S compared to the old one. I still prefer the old c63 compared to the new one also. Sounds silly but they seem smaller on the inside to me.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone have any views on the Kamikaze Infinity Wax that I've requested from my detailer?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

DuncanB said:


> Anyone have any views on the Kamikaze Infinity Wax that I've requested from my detailer?


Whilst I've not used Infinity Wax I can thoroughly recommend ISM Coat that I applied to my TT 18 months ago now. :thumb:

I noted some comments about relatively poor durability for Infinity Wax from some users and hence my decision to go for ISM Coat. 

Perhaps contact Daryl @ Offset Detailing who is a Kamikaze approved detailer for his user experience of Infinity Wax. :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. Lovely car Duncan!


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Whilst I've not used Infinity Wax I can thoroughly recommend ISM Coat that I applied to my TT 18 months ago now. :thumb:
> 
> I noted some comments about relatively poor durability for Infinity Wax from some users and hence my decision to go for ISM Coat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan. I did have it on my C63 and it lasted well over the 10 months. However with my detailer doing a regular maintenance wash and me doing such a low mileage plus it being garaged it doesnt give a true real world reflection. The new car is going to have to remain outside because it's too long for the garage.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor!

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Demetri said:


> Very nice motor!
> 
> Enjoy :thumb:


Thanks Demetri. I feel like I've lost my right arm at the moment. I dropped the car at the detailer`s unit yesterday and I won't see it until Wednesday . Hopefully it'll all be worthwhile :thumb:


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Beautiful car, amazing amount of comfort, technology and quality for the money. Not that it was on an S class, however, adding a brabus tuning box (d6) was a big improvement to 350 diesel engine i had. Plus it didnt effect the merc warranty.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm being drip-fed some tantalising teaser shots by my detailer! I know it's only a wheel but it got me excited none-the-less.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just stunning, must be pleased now with a proper Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Post detail pictures. I think it looks amazing.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've always admired the S-Class - it seems the connoisseurs choice of luxe barge - must be great marketing to make me think that eh?

I have only one question - you went for the long wheelbase? What was the thinking behind that? My understanding was people go for the L when they're driven so they have more space in the back to stretch out.


----------



## TripleD (Jan 24, 2012)

After a bad experience with purchasing a C class Estate (C250d) I wouldn't buy another Merc personally which is a shame as they make some nice looking cars, just the C class is a PoS!

Lancaster MB and MB UK are terrible to deal with!


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> I have only one question - you went for the long wheelbase? What was the thinking behind that? My understanding was people go for the L when they're driven so they have more space in the back to stretch out.


Why did I go for the long wheelbase? I just wanted maximum room and comfort. it just feels great having all that space. i just need my wife to drive it so I can have a go in the back!

I honestly can't believe my kids. They used to squabble about who was sitting in the front. Now they dive straight in the back - even if there's no one in the front seat!

The bizarre thing is that I had spent several months looking for my perfect spec SL400 2-seater and then I just suddenly dived in and bought the big S. I think I made the correct decision and I just love driving it.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

TripleD said:


> After a bad experience with purchasing a C class Estate (C250d) I wouldn't buy another Merc personally which is a shame as they make some nice looking cars, just the C class is a PoS!
> 
> Lancaster MB and MB UK are terrible to deal with!


Add Warrington and Chester Mercedes to that list! - they're owned by Inchcape. They totally buggered up my C63 experience through their total incompetence.

So i'm not surprised you're peed off with them. Maybe I should have switched to a different manufacturer - I do love Audis and especially the A8. However I test drove the SL and the S Class. Their quality and solidity totally trump the experience I've had with the lower models. Though I do dread having anything to do with the dealership.


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

ibiza55 said:


> Just stunning, must be pleased now with a proper Mercedes-Benz.


Definitely "proper"!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

DuncanB said:


> Why did I go for the long wheelbase? I just wanted maximum room and comfort. it just feels great having all that space. i just need my wife to drive it so I can have a go in the back!
> 
> I honestly can't believe my kids. They used to squabble about who was sitting in the front. Now they dive straight in the back - even if there's no one in the front seat!
> 
> The bizarre thing is that I had spent several months looking for my perfect spec SL400 2-seater and then I just suddenly dived in and bought the big S. I think I made the correct decision and I just love driving it.


All valid points - seems like an added benefit with the kids. I know I could Google this but it's nice to chat about it - how much more legroom is there over the regular one? Something like 20cm? It's a fair chunk isn't it. Am I right in thinking the long wheelbase comes with what is basically 2 armchairs in the back?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Lovely car.

I had one of these for work the other day, but in black 9 speed Auto. I have never driven another car where so many drivers just move out of your way on the Motorway, even just doing 70, they seem to see the LED DRLs behind and just move over :wave: great road presence,

Only negative was the size, you dont notice when driving after a few minutes, but finding a parking space long enough at work was a challenge.

Enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Maniac said:


> But aren't most high powered saloons like this? Golf R is a 1.0tsi with better engine etc. M3/4 is a 3/4 series 318i with a better engine/suspensionetc
> 
> They're always basic cars pushed to their limit. If you want special then you buy a car that has no lesser model. 911, R8, AMG GT etc


Not really. 
Most of the cars you list share some commonality with the base cars like some body panels and some interior parts. But most are completely different mechanically. An AMG or an M car is barely the same car as the donor at all.

Try fitting anything from a 318 to an M3

I had a 330 for years and even that was quite different from even the next one down. The M3 was different again.


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

DuncanB said:


> I admit it had a fantastic v8 sound, but im sitting in the car, i can't hear it! So what next?


You can hear this one when you're sitting in the car lol






I know what you mean though, apart from the noise and power I wasn't that impressed. The automatic gearbox was slow and the car felt heavy. I imagine it comes alive on a track but for road use there are better things to spend your money on!


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> All valid points - seems like an added benefit with the kids. I know I could Google this but it's nice to chat about it - how much more legroom is there over the regular one? Something like 20cm? It's a fair chunk isn't it. Am I right in thinking the long wheelbase comes with what is basically 2 armchairs in the back?


To get the separate seats with business style recline requires the Executive Pack. Ive driven one with that pack and my kids loved it. Sadly i was stuck at the front driving! Not sure what the added length is to the car. I just know it makes a big difference to the feeling of space! I deliberately set out to get a LWB rather than SWB. i'm very happy with my decision.

It's been a long while since i've left the house and been 'excited' to be covering some miles. I'm probably not a good benchmark when it comes to cars. Some would chop their right arm off to have a C63 it's just for me I think ive had to admit to being more middle-aged and needing comfort. It's a sad reality..........now where did i leave my slippers?


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

66Rob said:


> Lovely car.
> 
> I had one of these for work the other day, but in black 9 speed Auto. I have never driven another car where so many drivers just move out of your way on the Motorway, even just doing 70, they seem to see the LED DRLs behind and just move over :wave: great road presence,
> 
> ...


It is like driving a small church hall! The car hangs out the end of any parking space and i'm just finding out regarding locating a road side parking space long enough, you're right, it is a challenge. It's also very wide. Ive taken the decision that if i'm not sure whether i can creep through a gap then i shall wait and play it safe.

It does have a great road presence. I have found myself just gently cruising along. And the other pleasure is great mpg. As you can tell i'm still in my honeymoon period with the car:argie:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

DuncanB said:


> It's been a long while since i've left the house and been 'excited' to be covering some miles. I'm probably not a good benchmark when it comes to cars. Some would chop their right arm off to have a C63 it's just for me I think ive had to admit to being more middle-aged and needing comfort. It's a sad reality..........now where did i leave my slippers?


Nothing wrong with that! I had a MK1 Volvo C70 about 5 years ago, loved that car. It was a big old barge but it was fantastic as wafting (when loaded up), so I can only imagine how good the S is.

You mentioned you had a E350 Cab in the past, what did you make of that?


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Mother-Goose said:


> You mentioned you had a E350 Cab in the past, what did you make of that?


I really like the 3.0 V6 diesel, i think it's a lovely, smooth engine. It was probably the one car i've had where once it was sold and gone I regretted it. I bought it as a factory order to my specification. I look back on it with very fond memories. How nice it is to drive with the roof down, and a 4 seater too. It was a mid-life crisis purchase, my wife thought i'd gone mad.

A picture of the old girl:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

DuncanB said:


> I really like the 3.0 V6 diesel, i think it's a lovely, smooth engine. It was probably the one car i've had where once it was sold and gone I regretted it. I bought it as a factory order to my specification. I look back on it with very fond memories. How nice it is to drive with the roof down, and a 4 seater too. It was a mid-life crisis purchase, my wife thought i'd gone mad.
> 
> A picture of the old girl:


Great looking cars! They are pretty good value second hand as well - unless Volvo do a blinder with the new C70 (they are on a role with their design language atm) I reckon there will be one of these in our future at some point.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

DuncanB said:


> Add Warrington and Chester Mercedes to that list! - they're owned by Inchcape. They totally buggered up my C63 experience through their total incompetence.
> 
> So i'm not surprised you're peed off with them. Maybe I should have switched to a different manufacturer - I do love Audis and especially the A8. However I test drove the SL and the S Class. Their quality and solidity totally trump the experience I've had with the lower models. Though I do dread having anything to do with the dealership.


Add Llandudno Junction to the list as well, also Inchcape. Utterly useless, no wonder so many cross the road to the Audi dealer and they are also crap!

Strangely though some friends of mine have just bought their new GLC coupe from Warrington as they said they were superior to Junction and Chester. Mind you, that's not saying much!!

Hope you have a better experience with the S Class, looks a stunner :thumb:


----------

